# Nfpa 14 إصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــدار 2010



## mohamed mech (28 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
و كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير
أخى الفاضل zaco مشكورا كان وضع لنا فى القسم إصدارات NFPA13, 20, 101 لسنة 2010
و اليوم وجدت NFPA 14 إصدار 2010 إيضا
تجدونه على الرابط التالى

http://www.4shared.com/office/BcfJGc8p/NFPA_14_-_Std_Standpipe_and_Ho.html

بالتوفيق​


----------



## alarefmohamed (28 يوليو 2012)

​الله عليك تسلم ايديك وعينيك زدنا كمان وكمان من هذه الدرر


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (28 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (29 يوليو 2012)

كل سنة وانت طيب ياريس


----------



## mohamed mech (29 يوليو 2012)

aati badri قال:


> كل سنة وانت طيب ياريس



و انت بالصحة و السلامة يا عمونا

​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 يوليو 2012)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته كل عام و انتم بخير دائما 
ياريت تفعل باقي الاصدارات لمن لم يتمكن من اقتناءها 
و دائما معطاء متجدد بفضل الله 
التحية العطرة من نسمات رمضان أيضا للزميل م عبد العاطي بدري و لكل الزملاء


----------



## aati badri (29 يوليو 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته كل عام و انتم بخير دائما
> ياريت تفعل باقي الاصدارات لمن لم يتمكن من اقتناءها
> و دائما معطاء متجدد بفضل الله
> التحية العطرة من نسمات رمضان أيضا للزميل م عبد العاطي بدري و لكل الزملاء



ولك مثلها واكثر يابروف
غيابك السابق كان شديد الوطئة علي وعلى باقي الزملاء
وخلق فجوة عز ملئها ومعالجتها
نتمنى ان لا تتكرر كما نتمنى لك موفور الصحة وديمومة السعادة


----------



## gaber osman (29 يوليو 2012)

كل عام وانت طيب يا باشا ورمضان كريم


----------



## يقظان القيسي (18 أكتوبر 2012)

Many Thanks


----------



## م. رياض النجار (18 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا

وكل عام وجميعكم بخير ^_^


----------



## ahmednady (28 ديسمبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## aliali9 (27 سبتمبر 2016)

رائع ياهندسة جميل ربنا يجزيك خير وينفع بعلمك


----------

